# strange thing in tank



## jaydawg (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a new tank with new live rock and noticed a strange thing appeared. I can't seem to attache a picture so I will descrive it. It is tranlucent- has at least 14 1/2 inch arms or tenitles in a circular array with a center protrusion, has a slight blue cast to it. It moves from hole to hole, rock to rock, apparently at night. Name that thing


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Does it look like the critter in this thread?

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=13078


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Does it look like the critter in this thread?

http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=13078


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Counds like it may be some type of anemone. Do a google image search on Majano or Tulip Anemone and see if that fits the bill (and hope that it doesnt). In the meanwhile, I'll see if I can find anything else that might fit your description as well. Try to get a pic of it if at all possible, that will be the best bet for providing a positive ID.


----------



## dad's old truck (Dec 26, 2007)

Sounds like a type of Tube worm. If that is what it is, then it's not a bad thing. How long have you had your rock? [/code]


----------



## jaydawg (Jan 16, 2008)

*trying to post picture*

hope this works


----------



## jaydawg (Jan 16, 2008)

*trying to post picture*

hope this works


----------

